# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Siemens] Siemens WM12S740GR/08  ενώ ξεκινάει το πρόγραμμα σβήνει εντελώς το πλυντήριο.

## panakosb

Καλησπέρα,
Έχω πρόβλημα με το πλυντήριο ρούχων Siemens WM12S740GR/08. Βάζω οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα και ενώ ξεκινάει να κάνει την πλύση μετα από λίγο χρόνο σταματάει την πλύση και το καντράν σβήνει εντελώς (δεν έχει καθόλου ενδείξεις). Το επαναφέρω στο 0 και για λίγη ώρα δεν ανάβουν πάλι οι ενδείξεις στο καντράν. Στον τοπικό αντιπρόσωπο που απευθύνθηκα μου είπε ότι έχει θέμα η πλακέτα. Έχει κάποιος καμια ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

----------


## Papas00zas

Τροφοδοσία.Το πρόβλημα μου κάνει για αλλαγή πυκνωτών.βαλε φωτο πλακετας

----------

